# Поздравляю всех программистов с их профессиональным праздником!



## Mila (12 Сен 2009)

*День программиста - уже официальный праздник программистов, отмечаемый на 256-й день года. 
Число 256 (два в восьмой степени) выбрано потому, что это количество чисел, которые можно выразить с помощью одного байта. 
В високосные годы этот праздник попадает на 12 сентября, в невисокосные - на 13 сентября.*









ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!!!


----------



## Drongo (12 Сен 2009)

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям. ))))


----------



## iolka (12 Сен 2009)

*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!*

и желаю:

ядер безмерно, гигов бесконечных,
кресел удобных, магазов в квартире,
сайтов ХХХ совершенно бесплатных...
в общем всего, что так трепетно жаждет душа программиста:girl_blum:


----------



## akok (12 Сен 2009)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## IT-Shark (13 Сен 2009)

Спасибо за поздравления. Вам тоже удачи.


----------



## magirus (13 Сен 2009)

А программисты промышленых логических контроллеров считаются?
(уж больно специфично программы выглядят):


----------



## akok (13 Сен 2009)

*magirus*, считаются


----------



## Mila (14 Сен 2009)

*Библия программиста*

Вначале было слово, и слово было 2 байта, а больше ничего не было.
И отделил Бог единицу от нуля, и увидел, что это хорошо.
И сказал Бог: да будут данные, и стало так.
И сказал Бог: да соберутся данные каждые в своё место, и создал дискеты, и винчестеры, и компакт диски.
И сказал Бог: да будут компьютеры, чтобы было куда пихать дискеты, и винчестеры, и компакт диски и сотворил компьютеры и нарёк их хардом и отделил хард от софта.
Софта же ещё не было, но Бог быстро исправился и создал программы большие и маленькие и сказал им: плодитесь и размножайтесь и заполняйте всю память.
Но надоело Ему создавать программы самому, и сказал Бог: создадим программиста по образу и подобию нашему, и да владычествует над компьютерами, и над программами, и над данными. И создал Бог программиста и поселил его в своём ВЦ, чтобы работал в нём. И повёл Он программиста к дереву каталогов и заповедал: из всякого каталога можешь запускать программы, только из каталога Windows не запускай, ибо маст дай.
И сказал Бог: не хорошо программисту быть одному, сотворим ему пользователя, соответственно ему. И взял Он у программиста кость, в коей не было мозга, и создал пользователя, и привёл его к программисту, и нарёк программист его юзером. И сидели они оба под голым ДОСом и не стыдились.
Билл был хитрее всех зверей полевых. И сказал Билл юзеру: подлинно ли сказал Бог: не запускай никакого софта?
И сказал юзер: всякий софт мы можем запускать, и лишь из каталога Windows не можем, ибо маст дай.
И сказал Билл юзеру: давайте спорить о вкусе устриц с теми, кто их ел!
В день, когда запустите Windows, будете как боги, ибо одним кликом мышки сотворите что угодно! И увидел юзер, что винды приятны для глаз и вожделенны потому, что делают ненужным знание, и поставил их на свой компьютер, а затем сказал программисту, что это круто, и он тоже поставил.
И отправился программист искать свежие драйвера, и воззвал Бог к программисту и сказал ему: где ты? Программист сказал: ищу свежие драйвера, ибо нет их под голым ДОСом. И сказал Бог: кто тебе сказал про драйвера? Уж не запускал ли ты винды? Программист сказал: юзер, которого Ты мне дал, сказал, что отныне хочет программы только под винды, и я их поставил.
И сказал Бог юзеру: что это ты сделал? Юзер ответил: Билл обольстил меня.
И сказал Бог Биллу: за то, что ты сделал, проклят ты пред всеми скотами и всеми зверями полевыми, и вражду положу между тобою и программистом: он будет ругать тебя нехорошими словами, а ты будешь продавать ему винды.
Юзеру сказал: умножу скорбь твою и истощу кошелёк твой, и будешь пользоваться кривыми программами, и не сможешь прожить без программиста, и он будет господствовать над тобой.
Программисту же сказал: за то, что послушал юзера, прокляты компьютеры для тебя, глюки и вирусы произведут они тебе, со скорбью будешь вычищать их во дни работы твоей, поте лица своего будешь отлаживать код свой. И выслал Бог их из своего ВЦ, и поставил пароль на вход.


----------



## Mila (13 Сен 2010)

*Мы снова поздравляем всех программистов с профессиональным праздником!

2010 год*







*Немного истории:*​
_В разных кругах День Программиста празднуют в разные дни. Варианты могут быть такими:
*Настоящие кодеры отмечают День Программиста 2 дня. 255-ый и 256-ой  
*Первая массовая рассылка компьютерного вируса — даты расходятся. 
*19 июля — день создания первой программы. Ее написала Августа Ада Лавлейс, первый программист и дочь Джорджа Байрона. Программа была предназначена для для вычисления чисел Бернулли на аналитической машине английского математика Чарльза Бэббиджа. 
*10 декабря — день рождения самой Ады Лавлейс (1815 г.), в честь которой назвали первый универсальный алгоритмический язык программирования Ada, который был утвержден как раз 10 декабря 1980 г. 
*4 апреля — 4.04, по аналогии с ошибкой 404 («данная страница не найдена»). Считается днем веб-программистов. 
*26 июля — в честь предъявления первого в истории обвинения создателю компьютерного вируса. В 1989 году в этот день уголовному преследованию был подвергнут студент Роберт Моррис, создавший и запустивший компьютерного червя, названного его именем. 
*На Украине со времен FidoNet принято отмечать день программиста в «пятницу, 13-го»._


*Поздравляем всех программистов с профессиональным праздником и желаем, чтобы Ваш код был коротким, а года длинными!*


*Тосты на праздник День Программиста:*

*Каждый грамм - за создателей программ! 

Самый короткий тост: Enter!!!*


----------



## akok (13 Сен 2010)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Drongo (13 Сен 2010)

Mila написал(а):


> Ее написала Августа Ада Лавлейс, первый программист и дочь Джорджа Байрона. Программа была предназначена для для вычисления чисел Бернулли на аналитической машине английского математика Чарльза Бэббиджа.


На бумажной перфокарте.


Mila написал(а):


> *На Украине со времен FidoNet принято отмечать день программиста в «пятницу, 13-го».


Наши как всегда жгут, после пятницы 13, следует не менее ужасная суббота 14-го. :biggrin:


----------



## edde (13 Сен 2010)

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!! Саня *Drongo* персонально с праздником!


----------



## Drongo (13 Сен 2010)

*edde*, Игорь, спасибки. :good2: Я тоже присоединяюсь к поздравлениям, не только прогеров, но и всех кто связан с компьютерами, по сути, все мы немножко программисты.


----------



## maklaut (13 Сен 2010)

Жаль, что сегодня понедельник, так бы было бы весело. Спасибо за поздравления, и всех с праздником!!!


----------



## WolfCF (13 Сен 2010)

С праздником коллеги!:crazy:


----------



## Сашка (13 Сен 2010)

Поздравляю!


----------



## Alex1983 (13 Сен 2010)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Tiare (13 Сен 2010)

Поздравляю всех настоящих программистов нашего форума и будущих (тех, кто еще только на пути к этому) с праздником!!!


----------



## maklaut (14 Сен 2010)

А вот поздравления на разных языках:

```
class Grats {
   public static void main (String args [ ]) {
     System.out.println("Pozdravlyaem s Dnem programmista!"); // Всем привет!

      }
    }
```


```
#include <string.h>
#include <stdio.h>
#include <ctype.h>
int main() {
    int length, i;
    char string[ ] = "pozdravlyaem s dnem programmista";
    length = strlen(string);
    for (i = 0; i < length; i=i+2)
           string[i] = toupper (string[i]);
    printf ("%s\n", string);
    return 0;
}
```


```
#include <iostream>
#include <conio>

main()
{
           cout << "Pozdravlyaem s Dnem programmista!\n";
           cout << "Давай уже нажми на что-нибудь\n";
                         getch();
}
```


```
<?
echo "Поздравляем с <strong>Днем программиста</strong>!\n";
?>
```


```
10 IF 256 > 255 THEN PRINT "Pozdravlyaem s Dnem programmista!" : GOTO 40
30 PRINT "Bugagaga! Ktulhu woke up!!"
40 END
```


```
using System;

 

namespace Grats
{
      class Class1
      {
            static void Main(string[ ] args)
           {
                      Console.WriteLine("Поздравляем с Днем программиста!");
           }
       }
}
```


```
#!/usr/bin/python
grats =['Поздравляем с Днем программиста!', 'Поздравляем с Новым Годом!', 'Поздравляем с Днем рождения!']
print grats[0]
```


```
#!/usr/bin/perl
init_words ( ) ;
print "Как тебя зовут?" ;
$name = <stdin>;
chomp ($name) ;
print "Да пофиг - поздравляем с Днем программиста!\n";
```


```
Message = [[NSString alloc] initWithFormat:@"Pozdravlyaem s Dnem programmista!"];
```


```
If MessageDlg('Кктулху фхтагн?', mtConfirmation, [mbYes, mbNo], 0) = mrYes
then
begin
MessageDlg('Поздравляем с Днем программиста!', mtInformation, [mbOk], 0);
Close;
end;
```


----------



## Arbitr (14 Сен 2010)

вот это поздравление ))) спасибо!!!!


----------

